# Harvard University Museum Security P/T Mobile (?) Patrol



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Mobile Patrol*
Harvard University
in Cambridge, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Adjunct/Part-Time
*Posted:* 08/25/2021

Harvard Art Museums

55270BR

*Job-Specific Responsibilities*
Perform mobile patrol of building interiors of Harvard Art Museums. Enter and move through buildings (32 Quincy Street; 1746 Cambridge Street) to ensure the security of each site. Check access points (doors, windows, etc.). Utilize an electronic guard tour system with multiple checking stations. Identify security lapses or breaches and report to Security Manager; resolve issues as directed. Produce comprehensive and clear reports of activities during shift. Respond to security and fire/life safety system alarms. Communicate with Security Manager via radio and/or phone throughout the tour of duty. Receive and maintain current working knowledge of security procedures, tools, and equipment. Completion of training program required prior to assignment to overnight duties. Must wear, maintain and present a clean, neat, uniform and professional image at all times. May be required to also wear safety equipment.

*Schedule:
Days and Hours: Saturday, Sunday, Monday, Friday, 11 PM - 7 AM
Days Off: Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday
Report for shift starts 11 PM Saturday night and ends 7 AM Sunday.
Report for shift starts 11 PM Sunday night and ends 7 AM Monday.
Report for shift starts 11 PM Thursday night and ends 7 AM Friday.
Report for shift starts 11 PM Friday night and ends 7 AM Saturday.

Basic Qualifications*
Candidates MUST meet the following basic qualifications in order to be considered for this role:

The incumbent needs the ability to lift up to 50 lbs. Must be able to patrol a multi-story museum building.

*Additional Qualifications and Skills*
Overnight shift work experience strongly preferred; experience in a security position desirable; good written and oral communication skills; demonstrated good team player; must be courteous and have good interpersonal skills; ability to learn and follow procedures and adapt to new procedures; attention to detail; strong sense of responsibility and reliability. Ability to see clearly in various lighting conditions. Must be able to communicate clearly via speech and hearing, with or without corrective devices. Must be able to lift and use a fire extinguisher weighing 10 lbs., after being trained. Training in (or ability to be trained in) CPR and/or first aid desirable.

*Additional Information*
PLEASE NOTE: During the current period of Covid-19 related restrictions, this position may start as a remote position, with the transition to onsite in Cambridge when the office reopens.

We continue to monitor the evolving COVID-19 and the lifting of restrictions. We appreciate your understanding and flexibility with our interview process. We will be conducting interviews virtually for selected candidates until further notice.

Harvard will require COVID vaccination for all Harvard community members who will have any on-campus presence. Individuals may claim exemption from the vaccine requirement for medical or religious reasons. More information regarding the University's COVID vaccination requirement and exceptions may be found at the University's "COVID-19 Vaccine Information" webpage: COVID-19 Vaccine Information - Covid-19 Information.

Position requires use of a radio for two-way communication and the wearing of an earpiece.
Will be required to wear a uniform provided by employer.
Harvard University requires background screening.
The Harvard Art Museums operates year 'round, so this position will be scheduled to work on some holidays.
*Job Function*
Museum

*Location*
USA - MA - Cambridge

*Job Code*
210005 Mobile Patrol

*Sub-Unit*
*

*Department*
Safety and Security

*Time Status*
Part-time

*Salary Grade*
000

*Union*
07 - HU Secrty, Park & Museum Guard

*Pre-Employment Screening*
Criminal, Identity

*Schedule*
Part-time
Days and Hours: Saturday, Sunday, Monday, Friday, 11 PM - 7 AM
Days Off: Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday

*EEO Statement*
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, gender identity, sexual orientation, pregnancy and pregnancy-related conditions, or any other characteristic protected by law.
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by law.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Jim!
If I took this job I'd be staring at the exhibits like Cameron in "Ferris Bueller's Day Off"


----------



## HigherEDLawman (Aug 18, 2021)

SMH the layout of the start and end time for each shift. Ok we got it by the first line.


----------

